# Compensation for Upper Management



## karanlee (Nov 10, 2008)

My husband is traveling to Dubai to meet with Dubai investors who want to open business type he is currently operating in US. We presume he would help them to establish operations in Dubai, gear up, train, etc. as well as interface with US suppliers/ Dubai fabricators. What would typical compensation for upper management consist of?
Salary, travel, accommodations, travel, emergency health insurance, etc?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Without specifying what industry your husband works in and what he actually does, it would be impossible to put a figure on any likely package offered.

The value of the package is tied to the industry you work in, your experience, etc, so as a comparison, a person who works in upper management for a retail chain will get nowhere near what a person working in construction would!

If you specify what your husband does, maybe someone would be able to answer your question.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Roughly $500k for a years contract. That's the going rate for setting up companies of around 20-30 people in the service industry.

Fact.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

karanlee said:


> My husband is traveling to Dubai to meet with Dubai investors who want to open business type he is currently operating in US. We presume he would help them to establish operations in Dubai, gear up, train, etc. as well as interface with US suppliers/ Dubai fabricators. What would typical compensation for upper management consist of?
> Salary, travel, accommodations, travel, emergency health insurance, etc?


Have a look at this thread then you can use what you're on now as the basis for deciding on any offers:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/10504-expected-salary.html

HTH


----------



## karanlee (Nov 10, 2008)

*Upper Management*

It is an energy consumption conservation, construction/ structural application that is not currently being done in Dubai.


----------



## karanlee (Nov 10, 2008)

It is an energy consumption conservation, construction/ structural application that is not currently being done in Dubai.



Maz25 said:


> Without specifying what industry your husband works in and what he actually does, it would be impossible to put a figure on any likely package offered.
> 
> The value of the package is tied to the industry you work in, your experience, etc, so as a comparison, a person who works in upper management for a retail chain will get nowhere near what a person working in construction would!
> 
> If you specify what your husband does, maybe someone would be able to answer your question.


----------

